# FUMC Admission



## Nawab (Sep 19, 2015)

I applied to fumc by downloading the form.Today they sent me prospectus and admission form and all the stuff.What does that mean?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

FUMC have been very irresponsible this year with all the admission process. They started admissions late and their merit list isnt displayed even uptil now.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> FUMC have been very irresponsible this year with all the admission process. They started admissions late and their merit list isnt displayed even uptil now.


Are you sure it isn't displayed? did you contact them?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

DrDee said:


> Are you sure it isn't displayed? did you contact them?


Somebody told me it will be 26th and now somebody says its 28th.
No i didnt contact them as my admission is confirmed in Wah Medical College so no need.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> Somebody told me it will be 26th and now somebody says its 28th.
> No i didnt contact them as my admission is confirmed in Wah Medical College so no need.


So you're going to Wah? Wah wah, wah wah.


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

i called them yesterday,the guys said the lists will be displayed tomorrow!


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

DrDee said:


> So you're going to Wah? Wah wah, wah wah.


Yes I'm going to WMC. And that was real scrappy because they have 60 open merit students and others based on POF employees and Army n overseas etc. 
And open merit list closed at 84.0 and which is insanely high. I had 84.2 so I got in but ny friends with 83.6 and 83.8 couldn't and are quite worried now.


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

hey did anybody get an interview call or anything from FUMC,they said they'll put the list up today


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

NO. not yet


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

do you have any idea when we'll get called or the list will be shown online?


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

they also said to me the list will be displayed on 1st moreover the also said that we have finalized the list and sent it but we are not displaying it because we are waiting for rector's meeting first this meeting would take place then the list would be displayed the meeting is scheduled on tuesday i do not know why they still have not uploaded may be the meeting was cancelled


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

ohh okay,thankyou!
i have been waiting since the morning for the list.I think they are being extremely irresponsible about this


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

Yup they are. Every one is waiting for the list and they are extending the dates. Its really annoying

- - - Updated - - -

i still hope for the list to be displayed today


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

yeah i hope so too! i got into IMDC but i am waiting for this list to decide where to go


----------



## Wannabe007 (Dec 23, 2014)

I've aged a hundred years waiting for the list ldman:


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

me to have to decide between fazaia and fauji


----------



## Nawab (Sep 19, 2015)

Got a call from them. Alhamdulillah I have been selected in both mbbs and bds.


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

Nawab what is your aggregate?


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

Nawab said:


> Got a call from them. Alhamdulillah I have been selected in both mbbs and bds.


from where did you receive a call from i mean to say did the call you or emailed or something else and why the list not displayed yet ?

- - - Updated - - -

Alhamdulillah got selected ... Now need your help whether to chose fizaia or fauji . fizaia is near my house 30 min drive and fauji 45 min drive and my father wants me to join fizaia need your advice


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

got in FUMC yayyyy!!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

FUMC. It's old, well established, well reputed and registered with every international organization. Fazia is only taking its first batch, has a lot to learn, needs a lot of acceptences from various organizations including Faimer etc. 
Fazaia is only a good option for people who didn't get into any other college this year.


hammer said:


> Alhamdulillah got selected ... Now need your help whether to chose fizaia or fauji . fizaia is near my house 30 min drive and fauji 45 min drive and my father wants me to join fizaia need your advice


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

Guys gimme the link to the mbbs merit list 2015


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

i didn't see the list,the called me


----------



## Newbie09 (Nov 12, 2015)

I applied in BDS over there
I didn't get a call yet :/


----------



## Wannabe007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone received any emails regarding the details of the dues to be submitted ?


----------



## Aiman545 (Dec 1, 2015)

Last date to submit fees is 7th dec


----------



## Wannabe007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Aiman545 said:


> Last date to submit fees is 7th dec


No, I mean the amount and all?
Congrats!


----------



## Aiman545 (Dec 1, 2015)

No email yet.


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

The details and everything are in the prospectus


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

so who is coming to fumc this year?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

What is the selection criteria of FUMC? How many MBBS seats?


----------



## Aiman545 (Dec 1, 2015)

It has 150 seats for mbbs . selection criteria is mentioned on their website fui.edu.pk


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Aiman545 said:


> It has 150 seats for mbbs . selection criteria is mentioned on their website fui.edu.pk


Okay thank you. What about the quota system in FUMC?


----------



## Aiman545 (Dec 1, 2015)

All d details are available on their website


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Aiman545 said:


> All d details are available on their website


Thanks.


----------



## Muhammad26 (Dec 17, 2015)

My fsc percentage is 78.4, do i have a chance in fumc next year on the basis of good mcat score.


----------

